# New Boardman Ebikes



## Cycleops (20 Jun 2019)

New range of e-bikes by Boardman;
https://www.pocket-lint.com/gadgets/news/148421-boardman-electric-hybrid-bike-adv-hyb


----------



## Smudge (20 Jun 2019)

Wow, i'm impressed with the look of them. Really neat with the motor and battery hidden away in the downtube. Not bad torque either at 60nm.
I'd like to know what the battery capacity is.


----------



## rualexander (20 Jun 2019)

Smudge said:


> Wow, i'm impressed with the look of them. Really neat with the motor and battery hidden away in the downtube. Not bad torque either at 60nm.
> I'd like to know what the battery capacity is.


They use the Fazua Evation system so 250wh according to the Fazua website, https://fazua.com/en/


----------



## Smudge (20 Jun 2019)

rualexander said:


> They use the Fazua Evation system so 250wh according to the Fazua website, https://fazua.com/en/



Not bad and it'll give the bike a reasonably light weight. Would have preferred 325wh though.


----------



## Scaleyback (20 Jun 2019)

My experience with Boardman bikes leads me to believe these will be excellent and competively priced. 
Well done Boardman.


----------



## Smudge (20 Jun 2019)

Not sure i could splurge over £2K on an ebike, but if Halfords start doing deals on them, like they do with most of their bikes at times, then i'll be taking a serious look at them.
Its about time i replaced my hybrid self build ebike.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (29 Jun 2019)

Saw one in Halfords the other day - quite nice but I'm sure the price was £3500.


----------



## Smudge (29 Jun 2019)

Diogenes said:


> Saw one in Halfords the other day - quite nice but I'm sure the price was £3500.



No they're not... The adventure version is £2,700 and the hybrid £2,200.
Plus there is 15% off those prices this weekend.


----------



## IanSmithCSE (30 Jun 2019)

Good morning,

I am a bit confused about the Boardman bikes that you see in Halfords nowadays, rather than the ones sold elsewhere.

When they first came out they were sensibly specified for the price, everybody was positive about them and they never appeared in the 50% off Bank Holiday Special sales.

Nowadays the specification seems a lot lower and they are appearing with discounts and there are more negative comments about the quality of components. 

Sure Halfords will get negative reviews as they are so big and do appear to have a variable quality of service, but many of the negative reviews come from people claiming to be on the second or third Boardman.

I understand that Halfords bought Boardman in 2014 and it seems that they are slowly taking their part of the brand, rather than the Boardman Elite range, downmarket.

So are the ebikes "real Boardmans" or "Halfords Boardmans"?

Bye

Ian


----------



## robgul (30 Jun 2019)

There are a couple of Corratec road e-bikes that use the Fazua motor/battery combo [The battery is a long thin tube that has the motor (about as big as a BB cartridge] on the end - removable as a complete unit. 

I've seen them at one of the bike distributors we deal with - concept and appearnace is superb BUT I'm not sure about the sort of range you get from the battery? - one should ask the same question of the Boardman - which does look good. 

The Boardman spec says "up to 56 miles" - but on what basis of power usage:rider effort? - and that's low for an e-bike in that price range.

The Orbea or Ribble "look like an ordinary bike" models can both be ridden without the power, although you still have the motor and battery on the machine - my guess is that the overall weight against the Boardman without the battery/motor isn't much different?

Rob


----------



## Smudge (30 Jun 2019)

Anyone that has ridden and owned Ebikes, will have an idea how far the Boardman's 7amp/hr battery will take them, they should take into account how and where they ride an ebike. Manufacturers mileage claims means nothing.
Personally, for my use, i'd have liked it to have a 9amp/hr battery, its this that has made me hesitant to pull the trigger on one.
The Orbea and the Ribble ebikes aren't really comparable, as they're hub drive.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (30 Jun 2019)

Smudge said:


> Anyone that has ridden and owned Ebikes, will have an idea how far the Boardman's 7amp/hr battery will take them, they should take into account how and where they ride an ebike. Manufacturers mileage claims means nothing.
> Personally, for my use, i'd have liked it to have a 9amp/hr battery, its this that has made me hesitant to pull the trigger on one.
> The Orbea and the Ribble ebikes aren't really comparable, as they're hub drive.



True. My Crossfire has an 11.6 aH battery and it died on me after 18 miles of hills - even trying to be as economic as possible


----------



## Smudge (30 Jun 2019)

Diogenes said:


> True. My Crossfire has an 11.6 aH battery and it died on me after 18 miles of hills - even trying to be as economic as possible



Yep, hills are the biggest killer of battery range.


----------



## keithmac (23 Jul 2019)

What battery capacity do the Giant road bikes have?. 7ah won't cut the mustard for a decent hilly ride imho.


----------



## CXRAndy (23 Jul 2019)

I have 13.5Ah @ 52V,. Its a little early to give concrete numbers, but a flat terrain with winds on one charge so far its covered 70 miles. The battery has still 25% the voltage is at 50 volts. The controller shuts off the system at 42Volts. It will take a few more weeks of testing to get a good feel of range over various terrain


----------



## Zanelad (24 Jul 2019)

MY Giant Fastroad E+1 has a 36v 13.8 Ah battery.

On level 2 (out of 5) assistance I can get close on 100 miles. I guess it depends on what speed you average and how much assistance you require.

What I am finding is that I'm using less of the battery's power on each commute. When I started commuting I was using around 22% of the battery each day (22 mile round trip). Now it's closer to 18%. Not sure if that's because I'm getting a little fitter, the warmer weather ( I believe they don't last as long in cold weather) or some other factor.


----------



## gbb (24 Jul 2019)

A bit if both i suspect Zanelad.

Do you need a big battery on a roadbike ? By simple virtue of the fact they tend to be lighter, more aerodynamic, roll better etc etc, even In my case with poor hips and knees I'd be cruising at around 15 mph on a roadbike so wouldn't be using much in the way of assistance...far less than say on my 23 kilo e hybrid. A fitter fella would only be using the assistance for hills for the most part...so perhaps a smaller battery seems appropriate....only my opinion of course.

Edited to say...
Ha, i stated cruising at 15 mph with dodgy hips and knees. Last nights 15 miles on a normal roadbike saw me average 14 mph on moderately rolling terrain. I must stop using 5 year old stats. 
Further to battery size, of course our terrain here isn't bad, rolling inclines at worst. I guess if you lived in a hilly area, a small battery may well be a problem if your fitness isn't what it used to be for instance.


----------

